# My "royal" baby afghan



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

This afghan was for a client back at the end of May. I used a baby weight acrylic and used ideas from an old knitting pattern that is my go to for my baby afghans. Because this was the second one ordered and the client wanted something a bit different I really had to think fast. I kept seeing pics of the blanket the duchess used for baby Charlotte and thought I had something similar in the Stitchworld 3 I could use. What do you think?


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! That is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Really beautiful &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow Gorgreous that is a work of beauty f


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Lovely.&#128049;


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## mertonlass (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely - it's such fine work!


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

That is really lovely.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: lovely baby blanket, well done.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

The pattern is very elegantly placed. Great piece of work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Really nice baby blanket patterning!  Ann


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely compliments! I dithered a great deal over this and started over several times before I got a lace combo I liked. My client was over the moon and has already ordered another for the fall&#128522;


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very beautiful. The pattern is also quiet vivid .


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Fit for a princess. Very beautiful.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

fabulous!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Lovely.lovely and really lovely


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

perfect


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

beautiful work - fantastic pattern


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

A work of art.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous ! I'm sure your client will love it.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Fit for royalty! Wow!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

It gets my vote! It's beautiful!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fabulous! Mitered corners too - nice job.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! What a beautiful pattern and your work is fabulous.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Magnificent"!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Such a lot of work goes into lacework, even on a machine. I'm sure the recipient will be very pleased with it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Impressive. I'm sure your client will absolutely love it. What a great job!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Your compliments warm my heart! This particular blanket had stressed me a lot. I was so worried it would be too much and my client wouldn't take it. As I said previously she loved it. KP is fantastic for giving knitters feedback on their projects; I'm so glad I joined this incredible group of people&#128147;


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous. I just have to figure out the border.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW, your work is fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It's lovely. You did a great job.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

obvioiusly beautifule and different enough to satisfy any mom


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Saroj said:


> Gorgeous. I just have to figure out the border.


I used pattern #135 from Brother Stitchworld 3 , hope that helps😊


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Perfect, you are a very clever lady.


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

Really beautiful. A blanket fit for a princess!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Very impressive, I love it


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Exquisite work!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

henderpag said:


> Very impressive, I love it


Thank you!😊


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

HKelley350 said:


> Exquisite work!


Thanks so much, I try very hard to make something that will be worthy of handing down to the next generation. So far I think I'm reaching that goal☺


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------

